# What type of rocks are safe?



## moogoo

slate usually comes in flat pieces. if by big you mean area, then ok. slate is aquarium safe. when in doubt, get a small piece and do the vinegar test. if it bubbles, it's probably not safe. otherwise, it's probably safe. 

unfortunately, i don't think anybody is gonna list all safe rocks.


----------



## metageologist

were to begin well lets start our geology lesson in the igneous type 

igneous rocks that are safe 

granites 
schists 
basalts 
obsidian 
anorthisite

these rocks can be considered inert for the purposes of use in aquariums 

Metamorphic 

Slate ( if you are looking for thicker pieces of slate they are out there but less common since a slate in just a metamorphosed shale which are typically thinly bedded.
marbles (if you have hard water) 
quartzite's 
Gneisses 

note if the rock has any pure minerals in it that are the source of an ore such as galena gold silver coper or zinc do not use then in you aquarium at all. 

Sedimentary 

lime stone (if you have hard water and like it that way) 
sand stones not on occasion some sandstones do contain minerals that contain heavy metals. 

shales are safe but will brake down over time in to a pile of sharp slivers of stone 

note this is a very basic list of aquarium safe rocks if you would like a more specific answer just shoot me a line and i will see what i can do to help.


----------



## cyberhog05

I love rocks!!


----------



## waterfaller1

If you go to AFA 's website,{sponsor here} you can see what rocks are often used that will and won't affect your PH.

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product&cPath=7_14

I am using Yamaya in one tank, and in another tank I am using petrified wood. Neither affects my PH.


----------



## NightSky

moogoo said:


> slate usually comes in flat pieces. if by big you mean area, then ok. slate is aquarium safe. when in doubt, get a small piece and do the vinegar test. if it bubbles, it's probably not safe. otherwise, it's probably safe.
> 
> unfortunately, i don't think anybody is gonna list all safe rocks.


Ahh, ok. I didn't think there were that many rocks that were ok for aquarium use.



metageologist said:


> were to begin well lets start our geology lesson in the igneous type
> 
> igneous rocks that are safe
> 
> granites
> schists
> basalts
> obsidian
> anorthisite
> 
> these rocks can be considered inert for the purposes of use in aquariums
> 
> Metamorphic
> 
> Slate ( if you are looking for thicker pieces of slate they are out there but less common since a slate in just a metamorphosed shale which are typically thinly bedded.
> marbles (if you have hard water)
> quartzite's
> Gneisses
> 
> note if the rock has any pure minerals in it that are the source of an ore such as galena gold silver coper or zinc do not use then in you aquarium at all.
> 
> Sedimentary
> 
> lime stone (if you have hard water and like it that way)
> sand stones not on occasion some sandstones do contain minerals that contain heavy metals.
> 
> shales are safe but will brake down over time in to a pile of sharp slivers of stone
> 
> note this is a very basic list of aquarium safe rocks if you would like a more specific answer just shoot me a line and i will see what i can do to help.


Thank you! I will save that info for future use. I asked this question mostly because I'd like to buy rocks not specifically from aquarium stores (they charge way too much for them), so that info will come in handy. 

waterfaller1, thanks for the link. I can look at the pics and try to find them for cheap somewhere non-aquatic.

cyberhog05, I love rocks too. :thumbsup: Nice rock work.


----------



## bulldog73

i get rocks from everywhere i carry a spray bottle with muratic acid spray it on if fizzes its bad.you can get muratic acid at hardware stores.


----------



## Peskar

NightSky said:


> I'd like to know all the types of rocks that are safe for planted tank use. I really like the look of slate, but I'd prefer to buy a big rock of it rather than buy it in pieces at an aquarium store. Is there another name for this rock?
> 
> The rocks I know:
> slate
> granite


Hi, just drop a bit of concentrated vinegar acid and if its not bubbling then you can use, but mind some stones which increase the hardeness (good for cichlides bad for plants)


----------

